# wheel help....a few questions



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

The Cruze (i think all but the diesel, MAYBE the Eco as well) has a 5x105 bolt pattern.


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

That I do know, I have found the wheels I like but they are 5x100. .....that's why I have to use adapters and want to make sure that they'll fit with the adapters and the adapters won't push them out too far to make them rub or look retarded. 

Chad


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You simply just do the math to get an idea of the "poke".

1" = 25.4mm

If you take 25.4mm and subtract this from a positve 40mm offset wheel, you get a positive offset of 14.6mm. So now your 19x8 wheel has a +14.6 offset, which will most definitely poke...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

In order to start to poke, you need the equivalent of an 8.5" wide wheel at ~35offset.

Now with your 8" wheel at 40 offset you start off ~11mm shy of the equivalent. Granted that your 1" thick adapter equates to 25.4mm (thank you evo77), you come out to a whopping ~14mm past the "poke threshold". So yes you will poke, and by roughly 1/2 and inch. On the lowering springs its hard for me to say since I never ran a set on my Cruze, however there is a likely chance that you will rub in hard corners, or with a full trunk.

Also, as for you being concerned with an 18" wheel in regards to ground clearance, wheel size has very little to do with affecting ride height. Unless you start going into the 20" wheels, the deciding factor will ultimately be tire size. Case in point, when I first installed my wheels I installed a 235/45 tire, and I actually gained 1/8" ride height over stock. Don't be afraid to go with an 18" wheel, it means you can have a meatier tire for the same ride height goal, which means more protection from the road for your wheel and a comfier ride.


----------



## HELLACRUZE (May 16, 2013)

just out of curiosity,
let say he wants to go for 17x8 or 17x8.5 wheels and a 1"(25.4mm) thick adapter.. 
what is the right offset to get a flush and aggressive look?
is the 17x8 +15 offset with 25.4mm adapter is perfect fitment to get a the flush?

thanks


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

HELLACRUZE said:


> just out of curiosity,
> let say he wants to go for 17x8 or 17x8.5 wheels and a 1"(25.4mm) thick adapter..
> what is the right offset to get a flush and aggressive look?
> is the 17x8 +15 offset with 25.4mm adapter is perfect fitment to get a the flush?
> ...


Wheel flush or tire flush? 

OP what rims do you have? Have you looked into redrilling to the cruze PDC?


----------



## HELLACRUZE (May 16, 2013)

both


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

HELLACRUZE said:


> both



17x7.5 +40 would be what your looking for with a spacer it would come out in stance to a 8.5 +35+/-. If the rim is a PDC 100 just redrill to spec with your choice of offset


----------



## HELLACRUZE (May 16, 2013)

so if a 1" thick spacer/adapter and an 8.5 width wheel. my offset would be +35 to get an aggressive look?
thanks @SneakerFix


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

HELLACRUZE said:


> so if a 1" thick spacer/adapter and an 8.5 width wheel. my offset would be +35 to get an aggressive look?
> thanks @SneakerFix



No, if you had a 7.5" wide wheel, and a +40 offset with a 1" spacer, it would be the equivalent of the 8.5" +35 wheel in terms of being flush.


----------



## HELLACRUZE (May 16, 2013)

17x9 +30 offset + 1" adapter how this works? too much stickin out or its gonna be a right fitment? thanks for the help sir


----------

